# My screensaver stopped working



## Elimelech (Nov 16, 2014)

My screensaver stopped working. After it starts, the screen just shows the desktop background and the screensaver doesn't work. Why?

*F*reeBSD 10.1, KDE 4.14.2, notebook ASUS F3ja


----------

